# Aluminum Ban



## cda (Nov 4, 2016)

Does anyone outright ban Aluminum wire use from the main disconnect/ meter into the building??


----------



## steveray (Nov 4, 2016)

Can't imagine.....


----------



## fatboy (Nov 4, 2016)

steveray said:


> Can't imagine.....



me neither........


----------



## Paul Sweet (Nov 4, 2016)

Virginia prohibits smaller than #4 (60 amps ±) in state buildings.  Most of the problems with aluminum were with 15 or 20 amp branch circuits.


----------



## mark handler (Nov 4, 2016)

Paul Sweet said:


> Virginia prohibits smaller than #4 (60 amps ±) in state buildings.  Most of the problems with aluminum were with 15 or 20 amp branch circuits.


Most of the problems with aluminum were with using wrong connectors, switches and outlets


----------

